# to new and uneducated sandbridge fisherman



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

have heard that alot of new people go to sand bridge pier and get into fights and arguements. jut want to let yall know about a few rules so yall wont get into fights and arguement.

1. there is a while line about 15-20 ft from the end of the pier. DO NOT but any of your tackle suff in front of that line. 

2. NO BOTTOM RIGS AT END OF PIER it is used for pin rigging and plugging 

3. when u cast ur anchor, make sure that it is casted straight so that other people can get in also.

4. be nice and get to know the people. they are all really nice guys when u get to know them.

other than that go out have a great time and catch alot of fish. if i missed anything sandbridge guys please add it thanks


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

also if you go to cast make sure you warn everyone first say goin out or something and make sure you move out of everybodys way when they cast or else you might get 8 ounces of lead planted in your skull


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

say "duck or bleed!!!!"


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

ribs54 said:


> 2. NO BOTTOM RIGS AT END OF PIER it is used for pin rigging and plugging


Actually bottom rigs are allowed on the end.There is no rule against it. Just sometimes it is not a good idea.

But most importantly if you are having a problem talk to the staff they will either advise you on what to do or take care of the situation.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*hey digger......*

guess that means no double bottom rigs when jiggin fer spanish....had a guy do that last summer..........eventually was swung to the right side and started ta cast Gotcha's.....


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*One more to add.........*

No guys from the end repeatedly coming to the only productive small fry angler's spot and hogging...so as to get his fresh bait-quick fix. ...aka dinner to the displaced angler.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

don't be on the end unless you're casting a rig or plugging gotchas, especially when blues and macks are running, it is a good way to catch a treble hook and what have you. If there is a crowd out there stand behind the white line until there is an opening, this will avoid problems and arguments with people who are focused on the fish and not whats behind them.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

... going out I yell either "headache"  or "rookie on deck"  Works for me. 

Until the LIP is both extended and gets a real end on it, my fishin' there has and will be limited due to the space limitation as the fishin' experience becomes unenjoyable to pert near unsafe  

Until then go fish,

`bucket


----------



## smokie (Mar 20, 2003)

Digger said:


> Actually bottom rigs are allowed on the end.There is no rule against it. Just sometimes it is not a good idea.
> 
> But most importantly if you are having a problem talk to the staff they will either advise you on what to do or take care of the situation.


Last year was my first year going to Sandbridge and I had a great time. Of the 3 times I went I fished with bottom rigs from the end and there was never a complaint. The guys there were friendly and I had no problems. Caught some blues,spot, and one striper on the southern side. Also saw some nice drum pulled from the end all too large to keep.
Looking forward to getting out there again soon.
Smokie


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I just won’t fish there during peak season (Memorial Day to Labor Day). Just seams to me that it is just to crowded for me.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

During the summer, I will hit it during the weekday only especially when the spot are running. Weekends are a mess.
If it's crowded, I will just say "Hi with my eyebrows" to one of my aunties or uncles and they'll let me slide in to their hotspot. (Inside Filipino joke, right Al)


----------



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

Bottom rigs can be thrown anywhere on Sandbridge Pier.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Cocoyam said:


> Bottom rigs can be thrown anywhere on Sandbridge Pier.


They can, but if you throw one on the end when you have people trying for spanish or casting for whatever it can be a real mess and lead to some very unpleasant events.

Again... when in Rome ... do as the "Romans" do.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

bob has it ...you got to play the game...and most play nice...


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

is it not posted at lip no shark fishing.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

first off i run the pier and i see a rule that just is not so EVERY ONE and ANY ONE CAN FISH PAST THE WHITE LINE . KING RIGS ,BOTTOM RIGS ,SPECK RIGS ,GOTCHA PLUGGERS. EVERY ONE
TRUE :FISHERMEN AND RODS ONLY PAST WHITE LINE. NO CHAIRS ,CARTS , TACKEL BAGS/BOXS
JUST YOU AND YOUR RODS-3 TOTAL ALLOWED ON PIER .EXCEPT DURING DRUM SEASON ONLY 2
RODS FOR DRUM FISHING ON END 
IT IS POSTED NO SHARK FISHING RIGHT ONTHE PIER 
NO CAST NETS

JUST USE SOME CENTS WHEN FISHING


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> JUST USE SOME CENTS WHEN FISHING


 Umm. Never mind. I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Takes some big balls to post and tell people what they can and cannot do on a pier thats has none of those "rules" posted. 

Do some of those ideas help out the pin riggers? Yes. But remember others paid to be on that pier also. And i know that you are thinking i am one of those bottom fisherman, but i throw the pin rig, and drum rigs. Hopefully SB gets extended, and a real T on it, that should make everyone happy. Corners for pin rigs, center of it for whatever.

just my $.02

Tiny


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Here we go again......


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

There ain't no fish at LIP!!!!
I'm w/ Shaggy, prefer sand between my toes...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Tinybaum it is posted on the Pier. It is a White line with two sign's saying fishermen and rod's only past this point or something similar to that. There is nothing about bottom rigs so basically any type of fishing is allowed. Beyond that it is common curtisey(SP).


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I know that, i have fished the pier many of times, from when i was a kid on up. But thats the only rule posted. 

tiny


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

you guys are beating a dead horse with the broken broomstick you killed it with. let it go. close these threads, i think we all know the rules now.


----------



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

StillSkatin said:


> you guys are beating a dead horse with the broken broomstick you killed it with. let it go. close these threads, i think we all know the rules now.


I agree!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

StillSkatin said:


> you guys are beating a dead horse with the broken broomstick you killed it with. let it go. close these threads, i think we all know the rules now.



 i'd have to agree. weather the rules say what or what management says, there are "unwritten rules" and a bad taste can be had well before anyone hears anything about it to "make it better". we all know'em. enough about this


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Heaven forbid we tick off the gods of the pier...

Here's the rules for *any* pier, including LIP.

1. You pay your entry fee, you can fish anywhere you want.
2. The end is generally occupied by king/spanish fishermen in the summer and drummers in the fall. Bottom fishermen are usually happier elsewhere. Most of the guys on the end are good folks, but some of them have nothing else to be proud of but their fish and are real tools.
3. Exercise some common sense.
4. If all this stuff seems tedious, go fish the surf.


----------

